# HPPD - Hallucinogen Persisting Perceptual Disorder



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

HPPD - Hallucinogen Persisting Perceptual Disorder

http://www.stormloader.com/hppd/

For some, DP/DR and other symptoms may be caused directly by the use/abuse of recreational drugs. See this site for further information.

"Reexperiencing the symptoms of hallucinogen taking without actual 
taking any of these substances again. The disturbance causes marked distress. 
Complications of this disorder include suicidal behavior, Major 
Depression, and Panic Disorder."


----------

